# Boot in KDE but no network !!!

## MarauderT

Can somebody tell me why every time i boot in KDE i have

to do a DHCPCD ETH0 to get my computer to work on the

network. I have edited the file /etc/conf.d/net to what the 

installation tell me but still i have to to the command.Do i

have to insert this command in inittab or else ???

   Thanks

----------

## monkeyboy

Did you run: rc-update add net.eth0 default?

----------

## MarauderT

Thanks, you were right that was my mistake. i thought i did it but

i have re-done it and everything is ok now.

a BIG THANKS AGAIN.javascript:emoticon(%27%3AD%27)

----------

